# Photography Company Names



## Danny159 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey,

I want to make a company to sell my photos and take photos... however I dont know what to call it ...

Can someone help me with a name... if you can can you PM me to stop those people from taking the names befor me 

The domains name in .com must be available...

Daniel :heart:


----------



## zandman (Sep 15, 2008)

www.159.com


----------



## Danny159 (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice name.. thanks.. but its taken lol


----------



## zandman (Sep 15, 2008)

lol i think a nice name would be something that has to do with what the company will be doing. like what kind of photography etc. just my thought.


----------



## Danny159 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well we would do anything but me myself and my girlfriend will be doing nature & wildlife... 

Daniel


----------



## zandman (Sep 15, 2008)

hhmm, i see.. goodluck with the name,


----------

